# OpenGroupware ebuild?

## btg308

So, who'll be first to make an ebuild for Opengroupware? :-)

http://www.opengroupware.org/en/index.html

http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=03/07/10/1240242&mode=nested&tid=185

----------

## etrek

And so, my fellow [Gentoovians]: ask not what your [distro] can do for you--ask  what you can do for your [distro].

- adapted from John F Kennedy's inaugural address  20 January 1961.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## chrish01

This is sooo going into my server closet

----------

## McManus

Looks awesome.  So yes, who will be the first?  Don't keep me waiting   :Wink: 

----------

## slartibartfasz

u should post ebuild request at https://bugs.gentoo.org...

or take the time to read through the ebuild instructions on the gentoo homepage (doc section) and try yourself  :Wink: 

----------

## McManus

No need...  someone's already  done it

 :Smile: 

from bug/ebuild request:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Apparently, Skyrix has been made open source, and looks very promising.
> 
> I didn't even figure out how to build the source manually, but within days they
> ...

 

...I agree.  It's probably just better to wait.  Here is the excerpt from their website:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  We are going to further improve this section. Stay tuned. If you have problems using the given instructions, please subscribe and ask in the developer mailinglist.
> 
> 

 

----------

## Koon

Yes, this really looks promising. I'm currently getting the source to see if there is any build instructions in them... Maybe there is some user/admin docs in there too...

-K

-EDIT-

In the source package : no top-level makefile or configure, no real doc... We'll have to wait for more information  :Wink: 

----------

## gazurtoids

http://www.opengroupware.org/en/devs/build/index.html for build instructions.

----------

## tekM

I ssooooo cant wait for an ebuild for this.  Right now Im pretty happy with phpgroupware, but it would be nice to have somthing that has full web and evolution support.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Lnx_dork

I started going through the build process for opengroupware and ran into one quirk with gentoo that I thought people might want to know.  

In gentoo when you emerge zlib it doesn't copy zutil.h to /usr/include.  which is need by the skyrix-core package of opengroupware.  I know this is any easy fix in the zlib ebuild but I just copied the header from the source file for a quick fix.

----------

## zwerver

I also was trying to install opengroupware, but the install failes when I try to make libical. Does anybody else had this problem? It fails with this error

```

See any operating system documentation about shared libraries for

more information, such as the ld(1) and ld.so(8) manual pages.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

 /bin/install -c -m 644 icalvcal.h /root/OGo/Headers/libicalvcal/icalvcal.h

 /bin/install -c -m 644 port.h /root/OGo/Headers/libicalvcal/port.h

 /bin/install -c -m 644 vcc.h /root/OGo/Headers/libicalvcal/vcc.h

 /bin/install -c -m 644 vobject.h /root/OGo/Headers/libicalvcal/vobject.h

 /bin/install -c -m 644 vcaltmp.h /root/OGo/Headers/libicalvcal/vcaltmp.h

Making install in test

make[2]: *** No rule to make target `../libicalss/.libs/libicalss.a', needed by `copycluster'.  Stop.

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

```

----------

## berberber

I tried to install Opengroupware, it isnt easy,

now, it works very well.  :Wink: 

----------

## TobiWan

 *berberber wrote:*   

> I tried to install Opengroupware, it isnt easy,
> 
> now, it works very well. 

 

A little more explanation as to how you did install it would be very appreciated.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Did you just rape the rpm package with the --nodep parameter? Does this work if I ensure all dependencies are met?

Please be a little more specific. I am really eager to work on this. Or as some green Oger named Shrek would say: really really

thanks,

Tobias

----------

## hulk2nd

just go trough the whole installation process posted on the ogo website. i get it working with this.

greets,

hulk

----------

## morgan_greywolf

 *hulk2nd wrote:*   

> just go trough the whole installation process posted on the ogo website. i get it working with this.
> 
> greets,
> 
> hulk

 

I went through the whole process and got the thing running, sorta, with the Apache HTTP adapter and everything.  The problem is that when I hit the url, http://my.server/OpenGroupware it presents a login window.  On stdin, I get "lookup of account::login failed". If I enter "root" and nothing for the password, it doesn't say "wrong user or password", but it returns to the login window.  If I enter anything else I get 'wrong user or password".  So apparently it's validating my password *somehow* but is missing some info it apparently needs. I don't get this at all.

----------

## TobiWan

I've given up installing OpenGroupware.org on Gentoo.

Since the machine is only bought for this purpose I have decided to dig out my good old woody CDs and I am going to install Debian instead of Gentoo.

Shame on me, I know   :Embarassed: 

But time is of the essence and I can't waste any more of it on getting things to work the hard way.

regards,

Tobias

----------

## DumbAss

I'm verry interested in this ebuild but I read you have to buy the zidelook plugin before you can use outlook with it. Is this true?

----------

## TobiWan

OpenGroupware is functional out of the box if you use a "thin-client" like a webbrowser. If you want to connect Evolution or Outlook you have to invest in royalty licenses for the plugin  :Sad: 

----------

## DumbAss

Bumber.

I don't know which one I should (try to) install:

exchange4linux or opengroupware.

Both need royalties. Does anyone know a good reason why to choose the one and not the other?

I'm now going for exchange4linux, I think. Solely based on the screenshot I saw of exchange4linux of the admin-part.

----------

## russo79

Ximian has released their Connector as opensource  :Smile: 

If the royalties you talked about were about it, then no more royalties...  :Smile: 

An ebuild for connector at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=50801

----------

## TobiWan

 *russo79 wrote:*   

> Ximian has released their Connector as opensource 
> 
> If the royalties you talked about were about it, then no more royalties... 
> 
> An ebuild for connector at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=50801

 

Isn't that the connector for Exchange rather than OpenGroupware.org?

Tobias

----------

## russo79

from what I seen, it seems that opengroupware can use it :

look at the screenshots : http://www.opengroupware.org/screens/evo/index.html

----------

## joemc91

Has anybody here tried the opengroupware ebuild at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24247 ?  I've been trying to install it but it keeps failing on the ZideStore make.  Here is the error it's giving me:

```
mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/opengroupware-0.2.1-r2/work/opengroupware-0.2.1/opt/opengroupware.org/WOApps

mkdir -p ./shared_obj

mkdir -p ./shared_obj/ix86

mkdir -p ./shared_obj/ix86/linux-gnu

mkdir -p ./shared_obj/ix86/linux-gnu/gnu-fd-nil

mkdir -p ZideStore.woa

mkdir -p ZideStore.woa/ix86

mkdir -p ZideStore.woa/ix86/linux-gnu

mkdir -p ZideStore.woa/ix86/linux-gnu/gnu-fd-nil

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/../../../../i386-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lZideStoreBackend

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [ZideStore.woa/ix86/linux-gnu/gnu-fd-nil/ZideStore] Error 1

make: *** [ZideStore.all.woapp.variables] Error 2

 

!!! ERROR: net-misc/opengroupware-0.2.1-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 100, Exitcode 2

!!! make ZideStore failed

```

Here's the make.conf I'm using, in case that has something to do with it:

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium2 -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -fforce-addr -fali$CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="gtk gtk2 -qt -kde cups ldap alsa X"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo"

ARCH="~x86"

```

Everything else has installed correctly.

----------

## mmealman

 *russo79 wrote:*   

> Ximian has released their Connector as opensource 
> 
> If the royalties you talked about were about it, then no more royalties... 
> 
> An ebuild for connector at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=50801

 

You still need to buy a plugin on the Outlook side though. Ideally Linux needs a groupware server that has both free Linux and Windows client access.

----------

## amasidlover

After some strugling (mainly with upgrading from Apache 1 to 2) I have opengroupware and ximian connector installed.

From the webUI I can log-in, create new users, log-in as users and add contacts. Also with connector I can connect to the 'exchange' server.

However I have some serious problems beyond that point in fact nothing else that I need (tasks & calendar) seem to work. 

There seem to be lots of people with working systems so I guess my install must be horribly broken, either that or I picked a really bad day to download it - it seems that the sources for the ebuild come from overnight CVS and as far as I can tell they don't release 'stable' sources. I'd really appreciate some help as this could be a fantastic combination...

Details follow:

In the WebUI if I go to calender I get:

```

  class:   NSException

  name:    SyntaxError

  reason:  Syntax error in line 165: key-value pair without ';' at the end

  info:

    {

    lastLine = "  onProposal  = appointmentProposal";

    line = 165;

    position = 3996;

    size = 5564;

    templateURL = <_NSAbsoluteFileURL 0x08ae553c: 'file:///opt/opengroupware.org/Library/OpenGroupware.org/OGoScheduler.lso/SkySchedulerPage.wo'>;

```

If I go to tasks it logs me out.

If I go to email the whole lot crashes - the processes disappear from the server without leaving any messages in the logs (The first time it came up with the dialog to enter the username/pwd/server, but then crashed after I entered them...)

As for ZideStore / Ximian Connector I can see the list of folders in Evolution however they are all empty. If I try to create an appointment then I get an error message and the following appears in the Zidestore log:

```

"PUT /zidestore/alex/Calendar/20040 514T112423Z-6049-100-1-1@alex-laptop.alex-masidlover.local.EML HTTP/1.0" 401 0 0 .019 - - 0

May 14 13:24:28 ZideStore [10048]: |SxAppointmentFolder:Calendar| childForNewKey : 20040514T112423Z-6049-100-1-1@alex-laptop.alex-masidlover.local

May 14 13:24:28 ZideStore [10048]: |SxAppointmentFolder:Calendar| record class f or key: '20040514T112423Z-6049-100-1-1@alex-laptop.alex-masidlover.local'

May 14 13:24:28 ZideStore [10048]: |SxAppointmentFolder:Calendar| use SxAppointm ent for key: '20040514T112423Z-6049-100-1-1@alex-laptop.alex-masidlover.local'

EXCEPTION: (Exception name:ObjcRuntimeException class:ObjcRuntimeException reaso n:Objective-C runtime error: Virtual memory exhausted

 info:<nil>)

```

And the same for a contact plus the following in the log:

```

May 14 12:42:18 ZideStore [10048]: |SxPersonFolder:Contacts| CREATE (no child fo r new key): Maukr.EML: {

    "mapiID_8025_bool" = 0;

    cdoAction = 512;

    cn = Maukr;

    emaillisttype = 0;

    fileas = Maukr;

    givenName = Maukr;

    o = oefweffe;

    outlookMessageClass = "IPM.Contact";

    sensitivity = 0;

    sideeffects = 16;

    subject = Maukr;

}

```

I also see lots of the following:

```

May 14 13:16:22 ZideStore [10048]: |SxUserFolder:alex| traversing bulk path 'Gro ups/', failed: (Exception name:SoAuthRequired class:SoAuthRequiredException reas on:authentication required info:<nil>)

May 14 13:16:23 ZideStore [10048]: |SxUserFolder:alex| traversing bulk path 'Cal endar/', failed: (Exception name:SoAuthRequired class:SoAuthRequiredException re ason:authentication required info:<nil>)

```

It does seem to sometimes be reading ok as I see this type of message in the zidestore log:.

```

192.168.0.200 - - [14/May/2004:16:31:42 GMT] "SEARCH /zidestore/alex/Calendar/ H TTP/1.1" 207 121 0.254 - - 24K

```

----------

## Hypnos

Here's an ebuild for the native OGO Evolution connector version 0.0.2 (N.B.:  Requires Evo 1.5, for which ebuilds are at BMG):

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

 

inherit gnome2

 

DESCRIPTION="Evolution connector to OpenGroupware.Org"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.opengroupware.org/en/projects/evolution/index.html"

SRC_URI="http://dentrassi.de/evo-ogo/${PV}/${PF}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

 

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE="doc"

 

# Just reading from configure.in ...

RDEPEND=">=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.4

                >=dev-libs/glib-2.0

                >=gnome-base/ORBit2-2.9.8

                >=gnome-base/bonobo-activation-2.0

                >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.0

                >=gnome-base/libgnome-2.0

                >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.0

                >=gnome-base/gconf-2.0

                >=net-libs/libsoup-2.1.9

                >=net-mail/evolution-1.5

                net-mail/evolution-data-server

                >=gnome-base/libglade-2.0

                >=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.0"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

                dev-util/intltool

                dev-util/pkgconfig

                doc? ( >=dev-util/gtk-doc-1.0 )"

 

USE_DESTDIR="1"
```

----------

## amasidlover

What are the capabilities of it? I can't seem to find a table of what works and doesn't for the connectors.

Something like

Calendar (Read/Write) :  Yes/Yes

Contacts (Read/Write) : Yes/Yes

etc...

----------

